# charity golf idea



## kinstonian (9 mo ago)

My charity golf invention has been stolen last year so I'm forced to post it here in an effort to hope it's not stolen permanently. 100% of profit would go to charity. It's an EMERGENCY so I just have to hope a judge will protect it. My name is Adam Allen Bray. From Eastern NC.

This would socialize and gamify golfing on putting greens for anyone from kids to professionals.

I've attached quick napkin sketches. There is a robot assisted local putting green and a similar duplicated putting green located remotely. You change the putting green with a kiosk so you could have an infinite green in one 10 foot area. A photograph of your green would display the position of each golf ball on a TV located at a duplicate green anywhere in the world so you could play with anyone, anywhere on the same green.

The golf cup would have a sensor in it and automatically record stats and leader boards. The above cameras would automatically keep scores of unsunk putts on your local green and the remote one. Maybe even an android app could be made for players to design and upload custom levels to the putting green. You could also imagine a golf-like bowling alley full of infinite putting greens of various lengths.

Do you think a robot like these are easily done with today's technology?


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

@kinstonian AND just what does # 2 have to do with golf??


----------



## kinstonian (9 mo ago)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

Probably not the reply you were looking for, but an idea is only worth something if a. it can be realized and b. if you realize it yourself.


----------



## kinstonian (9 mo ago)

Jan said:


> Probably not the reply you were looking for, but an idea is only worth something if a. it can be realized and b. if you realize it yourself.


What do you mean by that? I've never heard of a golf practice putting green like this before, and it could be made.

I'm seriously freaking out that no one sees how this would be fun. This is for charity. Just out of paranoia I'm tagging this idea with my other email address. adamb443 on yahoo Please don't contact me there.


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

kinstonian said:


> and it could be made.


What's stopping you from doing this yourself, as that is the best way to ensure an idea will make money. The problem with ideas, being something inside someone's head, is that they - literally - don't exist. Even if you went down the patent office there is no guarantee a judge will rule in your favour, if it would come to that.


----------



## kinstonian (9 mo ago)

I've been in contact with the patent office. My computer was hacked, and the hackers edited the thread title and deleted my internet connected target posts here... *I didn't steal this idea from anyone.* It was stolen from me! Here's how my invention with golf gambling works. It's now a type of open source licensed so anyone uses it should call it golf gambling and donate at least 10% of the entrance fee to charity, which the players would then gamble the name of the charity that would get the money.

Golf Gambling (for charity) with Infinite Greens

This invention is for golfers and people who just want to have fun gambling for charity. I've been forced into disclosing it publicly because my computer got hacked. I hope a patent judge will make sure the invention stays with charity. There are obviously many different ways to implement the machine underneath the mat, but I've already designed it. A similar invention I had to disclose was an internet connected target for gun ranges, enabling an app store and games where you level up in real life. That invention was also going to go to charity. I'm on disability and am fortunate enough to be sufficiently taken care of through government assistance and just want to be able to give back to society. I've no desire to profit off any of my inventions.

The invention I have is for an “infinite green,” which is a artificial golf putting green mat with a few machines underneath that move and adjust the number, shape, size and degree of slopes on the green. The machines will be cheap and internet connected so your putting mat will be duplicated anywhere else in the world enabling you to compete with anyone; family, friends or strangers. The “infinite greens” will be outside, inside, located at country clubs, or a building dedicated to it. According to bowling.com a bowling used alley lane costs at least $18,000 per lane up to $45,000 for an all new lane. A 10 ft golf lane would cost maybe $6,000 at the very most for a new 10 ft lane. Most lanes would be smaller and cheaper than that, and generate roughly the same amount of money as bowling, a driving range, a round of golf, putt putt, etc.

Main Components:
A thick high quality artificial grass mat
Average of maybe 4 or 5 machines (depends on length of mat) underneath the mat
Platform for the artificial grass to lay on top of and the machines to move under
Electronic smart cup and return trench to count sunk puts and misses.
Touch screen computer with webcam, microphone, speakers
Software

Layers of the infinite green:
1. A synthetic grass green mat
2. A deck with slots the grass mat lays on top of. The deck contains position measurements that are laser scanned by the machine underneath the deck.
3. Internet connected machine(s) with a vertical rod through the deck slots with varying size fan blades that move up to elevate the mat at the exact position to match the other players green.
4. A floor with a track the robot/machine rolls left and right on.

The gambling is legal because you simply donate money to an unnamed charity account. You choose your preferred charity from a list of charities based on their efficiency, popularity, category, etc. The winner gets the agreed on portion of your donated money donated to a charity of his/her choice. Everyone is incentivized to bet because they get reward points for it. A percentage e.g. 20% of entrance/game price would be betted. So $10 for a game or hour would automatically give the player $2 to bet with, and they'd get rewards for each bet won even the loser may get a few reward points just for betting. Anyone can add more money to their account to place more bets for the name of the charity the money would go to.

You get reward points in various ways such as making difficult putts, winning bets, increasing your rank or level, and making leader boards. Rewards will eventually be redeemed for gift cards of your choice. Every $2 you get from entrance fee will automatically go to the charity of your choice after a year, but you won't get any rewards for them. That would allow you to rent a top of the line putter once whenever you want to bet.

Fingerprint scanners will be used to authenticate users along with annual photo to prevent cheating. A touch screen computer with a dashboard allows you to find an opponent, choose your green and see details like how often your opponent has played on it, see and talk with your opponent via a webcam, see your opponents green from an overhead view, etc. You will also be able to play in practice mode without an opponent, play in a team or tournament. Families separated by distance could play a few rounds of golf on the same putting green outside.

Player profiles would be used to find someone to play against that you have something in common with. A profile would include experience level, age, gender, location, average bet amount, profession, hobbies, etc. 

An electronic smart cup will automatically record your sunk putts. A return gutter will automatically record and return misses that go past the hole. Touch screen computer would record green details like green ID, difficulty level, won bets, average bet amount, etc.

A player would choose from one of any number of predetermined greens; e.g. 200 greens. Each green will have a green ID, difficulty level and its own leader board, par, etc. The greens will be of different lengths, say; 3 ft, 4 ft, 6 ft, 8 ft, 10 ft. There would also be a randomly generated green created based on your chosen difficulty level as well as greens of the month. Randomly generated greens will be machine learned based to automatically create good realistic greens that people want to play on.

Players will have ranks as they progress through increasingly difficult greens and win bets. Example rating:

Novice-8-70
Pro-3-47

Rank=Novice
Level = 8 out of 10
Betting Average: 70%

Brand new top of the line golf putters would be sponsored so you could try the putter out before you buy them for when you play on the real golf courses. You can choose what expensive putter you want off the wall or at a computer and compete with it for a small fee, get a cheap one for $1, or bring your own putter. The putter you use would be recorded automatically so you can compare your own putter stats, putter stats globally, and go back to previous good ones.

Perhaps using the same technology that maps putting greens, a 12 ft radius around famous golf holes will be generated and translated to the infinite green. So you see a professional like Tiger Woods play at the masters you will be able to attempt his puts within 12 ft of the hole with a fair degree of accuracy.


Sincerely,

Adam Allen Bray


----------

